# Programmiersprache D ^^



## the incredible Leitman (19. Mai 2007)

Neue Programmiersprache D, mit Wurzeln in C++ soll riesiges Potential haben.

Nähere Infos unter: http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/Aktuelle-...ofimagazin-iX-%FCber-Programmiersprachen-Neue

Was meint ihr dazu?
Wird sich diese Sprache durchsetzen? Oder gar amtierende Sprachen wie Java, C++ oder CSharp vom Thron verdrängen?

mfG
Leitman


----------



## tobee (19. Mai 2007)

Viele Antworten findest du auf der Diskussions-Seite von D auf Wikpedia.
Das D angeblich ein Synomym für die Programmiersprache ( eigentlich laut Wikipedia ein Dialekt ) Cyclone.

*Links*
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskussion:D_(Programmiersprache)
Cyclone


----------



## RedWing (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Und hier noch ein interner Link wo das Thema schonmal durchgekaut wurde:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/coders-talk/190553-d-die-neue-programmiersprache.html

Gruß,
RedWing


----------

